# Tips for removing broken snap ring



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

trying to replace tine bar bearing in NEw Holland Model 56 rake and the snap ring broke. There's about 2/3s of it in the groove.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

If you are good with a cutting torch ??It can be done.The ring will get hot before anything else.Work FAST.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Old Trick - roll a rag up so it's like a rope. Wrap rag around shaft with broken snap ring. Grab rag at the ends and put tension on it. Pull rag around shaft, it usually will get the snap ring started so you can get a screwdriver in to pry it out.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Swmnhay nailed it, works like a charm.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

Well I'm no GOOD with any torch, but that seems like a plan.. The rag wont work in this case cause the snap ring is at a right angle to the main shaft inset in the bearing cup. I might need to find a junked rake for spare parts and get a used tine bar and oil the rings BEFORE I try to pry them out.

Thanks for aLL THE SUGGESTIONS


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It would be easy with a torch the snap ring will be red hot in second or 2 and hit the oxy and presto it will be cut in half.The cast won't be hurt as long as you don't sit there for ever with the torch.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Have an ear left? If you have one left preload it with whatever its holding on, then use a set of needle noses and flatblade to work it out.

Earless I try to work both directions with bent needle nose pliers
to get behind the ring in the groove.

My torch is oxy propane so too easy to preheat the groove edges and get damage.


----------

